# Najlepszy klient do obslugi gadu-gadu

## T0M3K

Na poczatku uzywalem GAIM bo ladnie integrowal sie z innymi protokolami.

Ale ostatnio nie dzialal i zmuszony bylem to zabawy z kadu.

Bo installacji na gentoo wyglada to nie za ciekawie (lubie ladne okienka) i nie ma opcji na themes.   :Sad: 

Uzywam rowniez ekg, ale chce cos na GUI.

Jakie sa wasze opinie rodacy?

----------

## Xax

kadu calkowicie mi wystarcza.

----------

## fallow

takze uzywam kadu , wersji 0.3.8 z cvs , kadu calkowicie mi wystarcza , jest bardzo konfigurowalne , i swietnie ze widac kiedy wiadomosc dochodzi na server.themsy tez sa  :Smile:  www.kadu.net

----------

## Prompty

proponuje gnu gadu ... byla jeszcze implementacja free gg ale nie wiem czy to instenieje czy nie 

http://gadu.gnu.pl/

osobuscie uzywam gaima ... bo musze miec jednoczesnie gg icq i jabbera ( moementami msn ) =P 

no i wszyscy powinni zaczac uzywac jabbera ;]

----------

## no4b

Zdecydowanie kadu, uzywam cvs.

----------

## cechor

 *T0M3K wrote:*   

> Uzywam rowniez ekg, ale chce cos na GUI.
> 
> Jakie sa wasze opinie rodacy?

 

Ja uzywam PSI wraz z transportem do GG na chrome.pl (teraz chrome nie dziala, zmiana maszyny), wczesniej uzywalem kadu i tez programik ok.

----------

## t666

ja z kolei polecam kopete, wygla naprawde bardzo ladnie (jak to kde), mozna dowolnie zmieniac emoty jak i sama forme prezentowania rozmowy.

naprawde goraco polecam, dla mnie numer jeden.

www.filipchmielewski.com/snapshot2.png

----------

## no4b

W kadu mozna wybrac zestaw emotikon :]

----------

## OBenY

skad mozna pobrac ebuildy dla kadu z cvs ?

----------

## fallow

ale przeciez mozna sicagnac zrodelko z kadu.net (cvs) ,chyba ze jakos zmienic istniejacy ebuild do 0.3.7

----------

## Dagger

Jak dla mnie kadu w zupelnosci wystarcza. Dziala dobrze i nie ma z nim problemow.

----------

## CyriC

Ja tez uzywam PSI z transportem GG, jesli korzystasz jeszcze z jakichs innych protokolow to jabber jest idealnym rozwiazaniem.

----------

## pkrzykowski

kadu, albo psi z transportem gg. Jakos prezentacja obu mi odpowiada. Co do powszechnosci uzywania jabbera, to rzeczywiscie, pewnie sie spopularyzuje. Prawdopodobnie firma w ktorej pracuje przejdzie tez na jabbera i postawimy wlasny serwer do jego obslugi.

pozdro

P.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> kadu, albo psi z transportem gg (...)

 

Popieram PSI, ewentualnie centericq ale "jggtrans" musi być.

Używam już tego od przeszło roku i sobie chwalę, także polecam.

P.S. PSI ma już transwer plików - wypasik  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

PSI to (IMHO) najlepszy klient najlepszej sieci. 

Jednak jako klient gg lepiej sprawuje się chyba Kadu. Główna zaleta, to doskonale działająca opcja konferencji gg. Niestety, ale sporo ludzi używa gg i za nic w świecie nie daje się przekonać do jabbera.

----------

## fallow

u mnie , niestety 100% znajomych korzysta z gg, coz jest on najpopularniejszy , przypuscmy mam kolezanke ktora ma windowsa , po prostu sciaga z www.gadugadu.pl , setup.exe i koniec  :Smile:  kazdy wie o gg i kazdy zna , wiec trzeba sie dostosowac , skoro moi znajomi = gg , wiec kadu  :Smile:  dla mnie kadu rulezz  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

kadu jak najbardziej! ale i psi nie pogardzę (czasem uzywam ze względu na transport do icq). kopete niestety nigdy nie chcialo mi sie skompilowac z obslugą gg - nie wykrywalo mi libgadu.

pozdro

y

----------

## Criss-PL

Ja uzywam Gnome, wiec wola bym cos co pod nim wyglada dobrze, a nie mam zamiaru instalowac jakis pamieciorzernych pakietow KDE. Myslalem o gadu.gnu - czy cos takiego ale nie wiem jaka komenda instaluje sie to z drzewa portage:

emrge ???

----------

## _troll_

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> emrge ???

 

rtfm

----------

## Dawid159

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Ja uzywam Gnome, wiec wola bym cos co pod nim wyglada dobrze, a nie mam zamiaru instalowac jakis pamieciorzernych pakietow KDE. Myslalem o gadu.gnu - czy cos takiego ale nie wiem jaka komenda instaluje sie to z drzewa portage:
> 
> emrge ???

 

Pewnie chodzi Ci o to: 

```
*  net-im/gnugadu

      Latest version available: 2.2.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,331 kB

      Homepage:    http://gadu.gnu.pl/

      Description: GTK-based Gadu-Gadu, Tlen and Jabber IM client

      License:     GPL-2

```

 :Wink: 

[OT] Mam malutką prośbę  :Wink:  może mi ktoś rozwinąć skrót rtfm  :Wink: [/OT]

----------

## _troll_

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> [OT] Mam malutką prośbę  może mi ktoś rozwinąć skrót rtfm [/OT]

 

read the f......ascinating manual

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Dawid159

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Dawid159 wrote:*   [OT] Mam malutką prośbę  może mi ktoś rozwinąć skrót rtfm [/OT] 
> 
> read the f......ascinating manual
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Hehe dzięki  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## Criss-PL

Dzieki Dawid159 za odp. 

_troll_ sam sobie poczytaj rtfm  :Smile: 

----------

## Peter15

a wiecie może jak w gaim zrobić by były opisy z gg. Obecnie urzywam kadu bo w gaim nie ma opisów a w psi nie chce mi się tych plików xml edytować. Po ostantniej zabawie cały profil się skasował.

----------

## milu

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> [ciach]nie wiem jaka komenda instaluje sie to z drzewa portage:
> 
> emrge ???

 

Jeśli nie wiesz i nie jesteś pewien to przestudiuj sobie jeszcze raz handbook'a, zanim zadasz kolejne pytanie  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## milu

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> a w psi nie chce mi się tych plików xml edytować. Po ostantniej zabawie cały profil się skasował.

 

możesz to trochę wytłumaczyć??

Bo zasadniczo nie musiałem żadnych plików xml edytować. Po prostu zainstalowałem, dodałem sobie opisy w konfiguracji i tyle - transport gg wszystko ładnie przekazuje z jabbera do gg.

----------

## nelchael

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> _troll_ sam sobie poczytaj rtfm 

 Zly pomysl.

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Criss-PL wrote:*   _troll_ sam sobie poczytaj rtfm  Zly pomysl.

 

hjehjehjehjehejhjehjeje. Nelchael - rozumiesz chociaz CO mam poczytac??  :Smile: ))))

Plz - niech mi ktos powie, bo normalnie 'nie czaje bazy'   :Smile: )))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> a wiecie może jak w gaim zrobić by były opisy z gg. Obecnie urzywam kadu bo w gaim nie ma opisów a w psi nie chce mi się tych plików xml edytować. Po ostantniej zabawie cały profil się skasował.

 

Dawno temu dolozylem latke, aby opisy ustawialy sie domyslnie (mowie o psi rzecz jasna). Skasuj config.xml i zastartuj psi - bedziesz musial reszte rzecz poustawiac, ale wszystko mozna graficznie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## k4sbasia

Ja i tak myślę sobie, że jeśli ktoś używa KDE to nic nie przebije kadu,

jeśli natomiast woli Gnome (tak jak ja) to gnugadu jest chyba najlepsze, 

te programy są w pełni funkcjonalne, jest w nich wszsytko co powinno, więc po co szukać innego, 

skoro to i tak jest tylko przecież komunikator  :Smile: 

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> Dawno temu dolozylem latke, aby opisy ustawialy sie domyslnie (mowie o psi rzecz jasna). Skasuj config.xml i zastartuj psi - bedziesz musial reszte rzecz poustawiac, ale wszystko mozna graficznie. 

 

Psi instalowałem z twego ebuilda. Wyeksoprotowałem opisy gg i opisów brak.  Więc jak to zrobić graficznie:?:

----------

## kion

ja używam psi. Używałem kadu pod fedorą i też chwalę, bo jest na prawdę dobry, tylko brakuje transportów. Od przesiadki na psi nie używam niczego innego. Tak własnie powinien wygladać komunikator.

----------

## _troll_

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dawno temu dolozylem latke, aby opisy ustawialy sie domyslnie (mowie o psi rzecz jasna). Skasuj config.xml i zastartuj psi - bedziesz musial reszte rzecz poustawiac, ale wszystko mozna graficznie.  
> 
> Psi instalowałem z twego ebuilda. Wyeksoprotowałem opisy gg i opisów brak.  Więc jak to zrobić graficznie:?:

 

Przepraszam - zle sie wyrazilem. Opisy to jedyna rzecz do ktorej nie ma (jeszcze) graficznego narzedzia do edycji (pracuje nad tym i mozliwe ze do -r4 wejdzie).

Zainstaluj najnowsze psi dostepne w portage (z flaga USE="extras"). Usun nastepnie config.xml ze swojego profilu (rm ~/.psi/profiles/TwojProfil/config.xml). Zastartuj nowe psi - opisy beda widoczne od razu.

@kion: psi jest (imho! i tak to odbierzcie - to nie podpucha do flame'a  :Wink:  ) komunikatorem, jaki znam. Ale ma mnostwo niedociagniec, wyglada jakby mial kilka memleakow i gdzie niegdzie strasznie kuleje z dodatkowymi opcjami.... Inaczej nie robilbym tych patchsetow i sam latek nie pisal  :Wink: ))) Jednak czeka go jeszcze dluga przyszlosc i developerow nie zabraknie, jak to w roznych proejktach bywa(lo).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

